

Candy – a JavaScript-based multi-user XMPP chat client - mnazim
http://candy-chat.github.io/candy/#demo

======
vasi
Metafilter chat has been using this for a few months:
[https://chat.metafilter.com/](https://chat.metafilter.com/)

~~~
mweibel
Add yourself to the list of the users: [https://github.com/candy-
chat/candy/wiki/Candy-In-The-Wild](https://github.com/candy-
chat/candy/wiki/Candy-In-The-Wild)

if you like to :)

------
mweibel
I'm one of the developers. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask :)

~~~
ape4
Nice job. I see a Jabber server is required. Can other users on that server
talk to people in Candy? And vice-versa?

~~~
mweibel
Thanks. Yes and yes. They appear like normal users on the XMPP server,
although we didn't implement things like roster etc.

------
bauer
Cool stuff. I think this would be great adapted for customer support live
chat.

------
WestCoastJustin
Well put together demo!

------
JimmaDaRustla
Very cool, but can you implement OTR?

~~~
AceJohnny2
1) what is the point of OTR in a multi-user chatroom?

2) how would you implement that without relying on a central server?

~~~
morsch
Secure chat among several parties that trust each other. Doesn't really matter
if n=2 or n=5.

As for 2), one trivial solution would be to stimulate "true" multi user chat
by simply having n x n regular 2-party chats merged into a single view. Should
scale for most reasonable chat room sizes.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Exactly - OTR is capable of securing multi-user conversations (Cryptocat, if
you ignore their implementation mistakes).

